# knee physio?



## bonj2 (25 Nov 2007)

Has anyone had physio for their knee, what do they do, and does it help much 

I've got an appointment for tuesday but I'll have to take the afternoon off work which i don't want to do if it's not going to be worth it being a new job and all that, and my knee's been pretty good recently. On the other hand it can't do any harm and I have waited quite long for the appointment.

Not sure if my recent attempted increased use of spin-pedalling helps... or not? I know when i do that, if my knee's sensitive I notice it more acutely, but doesn't seem to bring it on any more if it's not.

Any advice welcome as always but like I say i'm mainly quite interested to hear what others' experiences of having physiotherapy on the knee have been like.


----------



## HLaB (25 Nov 2007)

I seen a physio a few months back about my knee and found it really worthwhile and reassuring too. I had put off for similar reasons to you but gave in to the pain in the end and I'm glad I did. A few specific exercises and the pain's gone.


----------



## bonj2 (26 Nov 2007)

any chance you could just tell me what the exercises are so i don't have to go myself?


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 Nov 2007)

I had physio on my knee a few years ago after tearing the miniscuse which resulted in some key hole surgery. What i was told was do very light gym work on that knee, not even with weights just pushing on it using the machine. In all honesty i found the bike far far better. Just spinning a very easy gear, not putting too much strain on it. Have you had some sort of injury or is it just a wee bit of pain ? I still get some pain but its usually when i`m kneeling, but since my job involves some times down on my knees underneath machines fixing stuff its impossible to avoid


----------



## HLaB (26 Nov 2007)

bonj said:


> any chance you could just tell me what the exercises are so i don't have to go myself?


With my injury the right leg had more muscle mass than the left so the left trying to compensate pulled the patellar over to one side, this caused rubbing and pain. You could easily be different. In my case it was reassuring to know that there was no actual damage (to cartilage) and I just needed excercises to sort it out. It was mainly stretches to loosen off my left thigh which had become taught.


----------



## Hugo15 (26 Nov 2007)

Yep, similar situation to HLaB for me. Probably struggled for over 6 months before I finally went to see the physio. Ended up with 5 weeks off the bike to give the knee a rest. Managed to do 25 miles yesterday, and while not completely pain free it was much better. Would recommend going to see the physio and getting it checked out.


----------



## postman (26 Nov 2007)

I had physio twice after two knee ops.Go you will be surprised how simple they are and how effective.Mine were lay down lift leg slightly hold lower slowly repeat x number of times.Stand on bottom step of staircase one leg slightly bend knee stand straight again.Hands on hips bend both knees i.e policeman,hello ,hello.That was after having gunge blown out by arthroscopy.Nothing too it.Thrre holes in knee cap ,one for the camera one for the tube one for the crap to escape out of.So go and save yourself years of pain and problems.


----------



## bonj2 (26 Nov 2007)

MrGrumpy said:


> I had physio on my knee a few years ago after tearing the miniscuse which resulted in some key hole surgery. What i was told was do very light gym work on that knee, not even with weights just pushing on it using the machine. In all honesty i found the bike far far better. Just spinning a very easy gear, not putting too much strain on it. Have you had some sort of injury or is it just a wee bit of pain ? I still get some pain but its usually when i`m kneeling, but since my job involves some times down on my knees underneath machines fixing stuff its impossible to avoid



just a wee bit of pain really. Not really 'pain', as such, so much as sensitivity right on the surface of the knee cap. Haven't had a specific injury, but did bang it the other week in a semi-off while riding which exacerbated it. Also kneeling down on my hard floor to plug stuff into my computer doesn't help.

Feels fine now, I can hardly make the sensitivity felt. Ideally if I didn't have work and it was more convenient I'd go, but it's just that it's time off work, and since it's a new job i'll feel skanky trying to weedle out of not making it back, which means I won't be as up for cycling in if i'm working late 'cos I won't get back till even later - whereas cycling in might (a) help it, and ( save me a tenner a time which I could then just put towards the £30 for a session with my mum's physio privately if it flares up again, who is very highly recommended and does saturday appointments. think i might do that. Feel a bit bad for cancelling at late notice but it's got to be partly their fault for not doing appointments at times that are convenient for people who work.


----------



## Dave5N (25 Dec 2007)

I had physio after I 'did' my ACLs. T'was good, but cost a bit.


----------



## spandex (25 Dec 2007)

Bonj you think you have it bad I can't even bend my knee as you know ive got to pins holding my knee cap togever. Im going to be needing lots and lots of physio to get it working.


----------



## PrettyboyTim (5 Jan 2008)

My left knee has started giving me problems riding in this year, which is worrying as it stopped me completely from riding back in 2005. Having said that, hopefully I'll have the sense this time to get it seen to rather than just giving up on cycling like I did last time.

Anyway, I'll see how it feels on Monday. Perhaps given that I'd hardly ridden in December I should have taken it easy on my first few commutes this year.

Say, Bonj - how did your physio go in the end?


----------



## bonj2 (5 Jan 2008)

I didn't go, 'cos my knee seems to be ok, touch wood. if it flares up again I'll probably go to the physio my mum recommended.


----------



## magnatom (6 Jan 2008)

bonj said:


> I didn't go, 'cos my knee seems to be ok, touch wood. if it flares up again I'll probably go to the physio my mum recommended.



I hope you phoned up and canceled the appointment, rather than just not turning up!!

I unfortunately have a bad right knee due to a judo injury sustained about 7 years ago. I ended up having three ops (providing me with a new anterior cruciate ligament and removing a significant portion of my medial cartilage. 

The physio was vital for me to get my knee back functioning again. Still manage to do some judo, but I'm not the world champion I once was


----------



## bonj2 (9 Jan 2008)

yes I did cancel it. And not meaning to be glib, but if you will do sport where the main objective is to injure, chances areyou're going to get injured...not as bad as boxingthough i suppose. Try squash


----------



## col (9 Jan 2008)

bonj said:


> yes I did cancel it. And not meaning to be glib, but if you will do sport where the main objective is to injure, chances areyou're going to get injured...not as bad as boxingthough i suppose. Try squash





Orange or lemon barley?


----------



## magnatom (9 Jan 2008)

bonj said:


> yes I did cancel it. And not meaning to be glib, but if you will do sport where the main objective is to injure, chances areyou're going to get injured...not as bad as boxingthough i suppose. Try squash



LOL! Judo does not aim to injure! (apart from arm lock and strangles, but your daft if you don't submit!)

I have been a judo player for 26 years and in that time, despite lots of competitions (up to national and a flirt with international) I have not broken one bone (toes don't count!). Plenty of knocks, bruises and the occasional twist, but my knee was my first major injury in all of that time.

I will be encouraging my kids to take it up (but certainly not forcing them). It's great for fitness for disciplining the mind and body and has a brilliant social life associated with it. Your never too late to take it up, we often have a chap in his late 70's who comes on the mat!


----------

